# Illegal immigrant to sue First Responders who rescued him for taking too long.



## SandpitMedic (Mar 16, 2014)

And this is what is wrong with this country; we are going to :censored::censored::censored::censored: at lightning speed. 

So a person _who is not in this country legally_ is sueing the dive team, rescuers, firefighters, EMTs, police, etc (all first responders) who literally saved his life because they took too long to pull him from his vehicle that he _illegally drove_ into a washed out road. What a piece of :censored::censored::censored::censored:! 

Instead of immigration showing up at his door and putting his *** on the deportation bus he's going on national news media outlets to tell his story. 
We now have to placate this man, and his extreme case of bulls***itis. 

It is early in the process and the case might be shot down, but the fact that this gained any traction at all is enraging to me.

This idiot who placed himself in danger due his own stupidness (not unusual to see in our line of work) should be fined! He should have to pay, not the other way around. He "needs money for bills" W...T...F?!?!?! So does everyone, but I'm not sueing for nonsense for 500k...
He clearly states in probably what little English he knows that he's suing to help pay his bills, which should automatically discredit his "shoulder injury" reason.
Ugh!!!! I'm in disbelief.

Rant over. 

http://www.examiner.com/article/ill...rs-who-rescued-him-from-flood-waters-colorado

Video:

http://www.local12.com/news/feature...him-from-flood-waters-wkrc.shtml#.UyX9U6a9K0c


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm not going to say what I think because it's not going to be a popular opinion.

But I agree with you


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 16, 2014)

When I was in the us on a student visa I was told I couldn't sue and had no rights / freedoms as I was not a us citizen . I thought it was some bs from the border guard but it blows my mind how an illegal can use us court system for personal gain.


----------



## Household6 (Mar 16, 2014)

One of the stories that I read, said he was in the car with his wife and brother.. His wife and brother were rescued, and notified the FFers that there was still one more family member in the car, which the rescuers denied because they didn't see him.. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Colorado-floods-set-sue-rescuers-500-000.html



> Ortiz’s wife and brother were both saved before him and the document claims officials ignored their pleas for help for him.



Immigration status aside, I don't care. Human is a human is a human. That'll get sorted out.. I do care if fellow emergency personnel are doing their jobs properly.. What if, WHAT IF, those rescuers really did ignore the family members and they didn't check the car properly?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 16, 2014)

Household6 said:


> One of the stories that I read, said he was in the car with his wife and brother.. His wife and brother were rescued, and notified the FFers that there was still one more family member in the car, which the rescuers denied because they didn't see him..
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Colorado-floods-set-sue-rescuers-500-000.html
> 
> ...




You can't rescue what you can't see.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 16, 2014)

We're not playing the what if game. They rescued him. He's alive. He's suing the people that saved him and his family members' lives. 

He's a dirtbag. 

So he admitted that he's hear illegally, why hasn't ICE scooped him and his family and deported him. Whys he still walking free, he public ally admitted to breaking federal law...


----------



## Household6 (Mar 16, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> You can't rescue what you can't see.



If you look like his wife told them to.. A huge fat man in the backseat of a Grand Prix? It's not like it was a school bus. 

I know I have an unpopular opinion on this one. It's hard to not want to automatically be loyal to the people in our field of work.. Maybe I'm a cynical old hag, but looking at the photos just makes me wonder.. I honestly don't think they looked for him until they broke the rear driver's side window and his head popped out. 

If it's true that his brother and his wife were pleading with rescuers to go back, and the rescuers refused because they doubted his existence, then that's pretty darned shameful. 

If the waters were too dangerous to go back in, that's obviously different.. 

I want to see what the investigation uncovers on this one. I mean, lookit the dude, he's huge. You'd just have to stick your head in the car and look.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 16, 2014)

What if what if what if it wasn't safe to go in as rapidly as they could. 

Scene safety is number one. I highly doubt they ignored the family and scoffed at them and then cracked open some beers and had a safety nap before going in to rescue him.

Swift water rescue is a dynamic, ever changing, beast of a scene. 

How about a "thank you." 

I'm tired of this politically correct PR bs by the fire dept too, they ought to suspend their swift water rescue program and put up notices in flood areas like private pools do "Warning, no lifeguard on duty, enter at your own risk!"  

If I went to Tijauna, Mexico illegally and did not speak Spanish that well, and got into a situation where I needed to be rescued... I would not expect to be rescued. I would not expect for them to get to me with their shanty training and equipment. I'd say a prayer and kiss my butt goodbye... Furthermore, if I was rescued and attempted to sue them (for anything) I would likely be jailed and/or deported and laughed at by the immigration police as they called me estupido gringo. You know why? Because it would be true... I would be stupid whitey for pulling some dumb stunt like that, and I'd deserve to be laughed at and jailed---- _just like this guy should be_!


----------



## Household6 (Mar 16, 2014)

Robb said:


> We're not playing the what if game. They rescued him. He's alive. He's suing the people that saved him and his family members' lives.
> 
> He's a dirtbag.
> 
> So he admitted that he's hear illegally, why hasn't ICE scooped him and his family and deported him. Whys he still walking free, he public ally admitted to breaking federal law...



I know I don't have to tell you of the 4 criteria to be met for negligence.. He says he has shoulder damage as a result of being left in the car. I want to know if the EMS guys breached their duty to act by ignoring the other family members telling them that there was still one more in the car. 

Whether or not he has damage as a result of being in there for 2 hours is up to his doc. It's possible.. What if it was a baby in a carseat instead of a fat adult male?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 16, 2014)

Household6 said:


> His wife.....


Who is likely from a impoverished background too is not going to say "no honey lets not try to get $500,000".... Mind you she'd have to say that in Spanish, because she doesn't speak Engrish. Which is also another possible contributing factor in why they took a little longer than expected. Language barrier.


> You'd just have to stick your head in the car and look.


It is not even remotely close to simply sticking your head in and looking while you're in swift water next to an unstable 3500 pound piece of machinery bobbling around under water with who knows what flowing rapidly from upstream that could possibly hit you/wedge you/kill you.... As I stated. It is a beast of a scene, and their are a million factors you don't know when you're an observer.


----------



## Brandon O (Mar 16, 2014)

Doubt it'll go anywhere. Within the standard of care and operating in good faith, most places have liability protection for professional responders.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm tending to agree with Household6 IF the story that he posted has merit. We, as rescuers, are tasked with rescuing/saving people's lives. if we just brought two (apparently) competent and coherent people out of the car and they tell us there is a third person still in the car, why should we not believe them? Again, this is based on the side of the story that the daily mail article presents. It is not our job as rescuers to be the judge, jury, and executioner. heck, that constitutes none of our job. We are there to make sure people can get to the judge, jury, and executioner. As to him being able to sue as an illegal. Should he be able to? Probably not. But should we disregard human life and say its okay to let illegals die in a river because they don't have a passport? no.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 16, 2014)

Household6 said:


> If you look like his wife told them to.. A huge fat man in the backseat of a Grand Prix? It's not like it was a school bus.[\quote]
> 
> The department I was on had a swift water team.  It is a VERY dangerous type of rescue.  Even "slow" water can be deadly and were talking about flooding land slide conditions.  So you have fast water with crap in it and you can't see further then an inch under water if your lucky.  And you really don't go under unless you have dive gear on which I saw none of them had.  So yeah the guy could have been 500lbs in that van and I can believe that they could not have seen him.  And have you ever tried to open a door against a current?  And I'm not going down stream of that car to try a door on that side for any reason.  Maybe if I see him in there but that would be my last option.  Because if that car goes and I'm down stream of it.  I get squished.  And I don't like being squished.  You see a few people in the water.  What you don't see is the chief calling the army corps of engineers asking about how many cfm of water is flowing.  The many people on shore holding ropes.  The team up stream watching for objects and changing conditions and the team down stream in case someone gets loose and has to be rescued.  It is a lot of work.  Very dangerous and not as easy as you think.   And again.  You can tell me there is a unicorn in the car and I'll believe you you, but if I can't see it I can't rescue it.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 16, 2014)

I didn't say "let illegals die" because "they don't have a passport."

Firstly, having a passport has zero to do with illegally entering,and working, and living and driving without a license/insurance, and contributing to the problem of eating up public welfare while not contributing anything of value to American culture and society, etcetera. (Unless of course he works at a Bertos and makes California burritos. Joke, but I do love Cali burritos.) 

What I said was round them up, this dude and his family, and deport them. And perhaps laugh them out, so that others are not inclined to take similar actions with frivolous lawsuits because they have bills to pay and no one but themselves to blame. Especially when they get their (and their family's) life literally saved, and then attempt to turn around and sue the life savers. This isn't some hobo ETOH "oh I'm a hero" transport. These folks acted in good faith and placed their lives in imminent danger to save these clowns who clearly can't drive to begin with. "Oh there should have been a sign!" NO you should have been paying attention to the road, clearly you were not. They are literal heroes, and should be commended for their action. And I will say these things because they cannot. 

You need rescuing, you get rescued. Likewise, you need treatment you get treatment. Regardless of where you come from, your beliefs, your culture, or your skin color. In not being a bigot. I don't care to argue black vs white vs Arab vs Hispanics vs little green men. I treat all of my patients the same, including this very same individual if it was necessary. 

However, I do care to have a grown up discussion and to enact a plan to bring to light the toll that illegal immigration is taking, and how said immigrants make irrelevant demands on American society. It's such a hot button discussion in which the opposing parties label you a racist for not just going with the flow if you speak out. It's not a white American problem, it is an American problem. For all those who were Naturalized Citizens and followed the law, and for all of us who pay into systems and programs that we will likely never need or use. It's an integral piece of the healthcare costs debate and Medicaid/Medicare. If I get really sick or injured, guess what... I'll probably go bankrupt, even with my redonkulous health insurance scam of a policy. Meanwhile, illegals are lining up for handouts and getting them. That is not to say it is only illegals, scum who abuse the system are everywhere, but starting with the illegals is a good start, because at least we can legally get rid of them (if we had any balls to do it.)

My compare and contrast was to that point. You think they have English DMV tests in Mexico (if they have any at all?) No. They don't change their society for us... You think if I was on TV as an identified illegal (criminal) immigrant that I would not be immediately jailed in Sonora? I assure you I would, and they wouldn't pay for my healthcare or pay much attention to my safety/well being while I was locked up abroad either. 

I apologize for swinging this into a debate about immigration, but it is a part of this news story highlighting a growing problematic trend.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Mar 16, 2014)

I would've quoted you, but it was a lengthy post, so I will just respond to you. I do not think that anyone here is arguing with you about illegals being here and how they shouldn't. It is not a coincidence why they are called illegals. I think the issues that many of us were responding to was the story about the standard of care that he did or did not receive. All I'm saying is that the crew should not have blown off the family's claims according to Household6 which you agreed with earlier. So, I'm not quite sure what were disagreeing about anymore?:unsure:


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't think they blew off claims.

I think they didn't understand HP (Hispanic panic) Spanish and had to gear up and possibly wait for more personell or maybe there was a shopping cart or a log coming downstream their way and couldn't go in right away. I don't blame the responders whatsoever. They get the benefit of the doubt from me; not the illegal idiot. 

I'm just fired up man. The guy should be accosted and deported instead of put on TV as some sort of validation or immigrant rights demonstration. It gets me mad man. That's all.


----------



## Christopher (Mar 17, 2014)

This man's lawsuit is nowhere near the most frivolous I've seen or heard about.

You should be celebrating it anyways, the most American thing you can do is sue somebody. Get ahead by stepping on others: 'Murrica.

Unpopular opinion time: If you're wronged, you're (possibly) due your day in court (and any damages) regardless of immigration status. Just because somebody isn't "Amurrican" (luck? fortune? divine intervention?) doesn't mean we should treat them as subhuman.

(blah blah blah constitution blah blah blah, white folk sure got it hard)


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 17, 2014)

While even perfect I has private reservations about people I think I will not to stop to help, I know I will anyway. If I predicate medical treatment upon any personal aspects like country of origin, religion, sexual orientation etc., I'm not being a medical person, I'm being an ICE agent, cop, or at least an armchair moralist. One more rock on the road to EMS professional status.

Anyone who hasn't been threatened by distraught patients or others, in the midst of helping them, has a lot of experiencing to do. 

Otherwise, I've known people who reluctantly sued because their medical bills would ruin them.

Read Grisham's "King of Torts" for a good read and a hard look at how the lawsuit industry works. Remember that every suit which progresses  was brought by a lawyer and entertained by a judge.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 17, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> When I was in the us on a student visa I was told I couldn't sue and had no rights / freedoms as I was not a us citizen . I thought it was some bs from the border guard but it blows my mind how an illegal can use us court system for personal gain.



It _was_ some border officer'ss BS.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 17, 2014)

Robb said:


> We're not playing the what if game. They rescued him. He's alive. He's suing the people that saved him and his family members' lives.
> 
> He's a dirtbag.
> 
> So he admitted that he's hear illegally, why hasn't ICE scooped him and his family and deported him. Whys he still walking free, he public ally admitted to breaking federal law...



Agreed.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Mar 18, 2014)

God, I sincerely hope that this gets laughed out of court...


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 18, 2014)

Not only laughed at but the attorney who filed this should be crucified by the BAR for even filing it


----------



## Household6 (Mar 18, 2014)

Christopher said:


> This man's lawsuit is nowhere near the most frivolous I've seen or heard about.
> 
> You should be celebrating it anyways, the most American thing you can do is sue somebody. Get ahead by stepping on others: 'Murrica.
> 
> ...









Funnies aside, the xenophobic undertones of some of the responses here gives me sad feelers. Christopher, I share your unpopular opinion. Undocumented, non-English speakers, poor, rich, homeless, addicted, that shouldn't even be an issue for anyone in EMS.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 19, 2014)

> the xenophobic undertones of some of the responses here gives me sad feelers. Christopher, I share your unpopular opinion. Undocumented, non-English speakers, poor, rich, homeless, addicted, that shouldn't even be an issue for anyone in EMS.



You're missing the driving point. No one is suggesting nor debating withholding care and/or displaying prejudice towards patients due to race/religion/sexual orientation/etc.

The point is the socio-economic policy of this country, and how something like this is even allowed to progress this far... I.e scumbag not being immediately apprehended and fined or (better yet) deported.

Read: scumbag as person not lawfully in this country taking advantage of laws and rights specifically only afforded to those legally in this country to sue or otherwise blame professional rescuers (us)who saved his life for his own stupid actions. NOT because he's Mexican. As I said earlier, scumbags come in all shapes, sizes, colors, races, etc... This one just so happens to not (supposed) to have a leg to stand on. Shut him down. 

Also, if you live/migrate here.. You should speak or attempt to learn English, if that's bigotry well then oh well.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 19, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> Read: scumbag as person not lawfully in this country taking advantage of laws and rights specifically only afforded to those legally in this counrty to sue or otherwise blame professional rescuers (us)who saved his life for his own stupid actions.



So, I really don't want to get involved in the meat of this argument, but after seeing this whole "immigrants can't sue" argument several times, I think I should speak up. They absolutely can sue. Three minutes of googling turned this up, which isn't a great explanation, but it's as interested as I am:

From the Cornell Law School (http://www.law.cornell.edu/wex/alien about 2/3rds of the way down the page.):

Generally, both legal and illegal immigrants have the right to bring suit in United States federal court. Federal civil rights statutes also expressly permit aliens to bring claims of civil rights violations in federal court. States have generally provided aliens with access to their court systems as well, provided that the alien resides within the particular state.


----------



## Brandon O (Mar 19, 2014)

Seems like there's two different questions here. The medicoethical question of whether illegal immigrants should get the best care we can provide, same as anyone (we all seem to be on the same page there); and the political question of whether they should be here to begin with. I agree that they're separate, but I'm not sure this is a great venue for debating the latter.


----------



## Household6 (Mar 19, 2014)

Brandon O said:


> Seems like there's two different questions here. The medicoethical question of whether illegal immigrants should get the best care we can provide, same as anyone (we all seem to be on the same page there); and the political question of whether they should be here to begin with. I agree that they're separate, but I'm not sure this is a great venue for debating the latter.



Take immigration status out of the picture, and look solely at the FD.. The way I see it, is there is a man who was a patient, and feels like he was harmed. He should still be heard out, and the incident should be investigated. Water rescuers can screw up, they're not untouchable Paragods of perfection. We all know they have a tough job, but they can still flub up like the rest of us.

If someone is THAT dissatisfied with the care provided that they claim physical damages (lawsuit or not, even someone who would send a nasty email), the protocols of that department should be re-evaluated for improvement, and then the actions of the crew should be compared tot he protocols..


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Mar 19, 2014)

Household6 said:


> If someone is THAT dissatisfied with the care provided that they claim physical damages (lawsuit or not, even someone who would send a nasty email), the protocols of that department should be re-evaluated for improvement, and then the actions of the crew should be compared tot he protocols..



It would appear that he wasn't dissatisfied with the care inasmuch as he is simply looking for someone else to foot the bill that his own carelessness or misfortune begot him.  He even comes right out and says so in the interview.  He's looking for someone to pay his way, even if that means suing the people who rescued him.  

Immoral, misguided and reprehensible.  

Also, very American.  I've had people try to bring suits against me in exactly the same way.  They never go anywhere, but they still try...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 19, 2014)

Many valid points have been made. As well as one invalid argument.



UnkiEMT said:


> So, I really don't want to get involved....Generally, both legal and illegal immigrants have the right to bring suit in United States federal court. Federal civil rights statutes also expressly permit aliens to bring claims of civil rights violations in federal court. States have generally provided aliens with access to their court systems as well, provided that the alien resides within the particular state.



This is not a federal issue, it is not a civil rights case, and it is not germane to this debate. Nothing you posted has to do with the local jurisdiction in which this case is located. Also, I'm in agreement that every person on this planet is endowed with certain unalienable rights that should not be infringed and without any reservations; this case has nothing at all to do with that topic. Sueing the Fire Department that rescued you _because you can not pay your bills_ is not a federally guaranteed right, nor a civil rights violation.



Brandon O said:


> Seems like there's two different questions here. The medicoethical question of whether illegal immigrants should get the best care we can provide, same as anyone (we all seem to be on the same page there); and the political question of whether they should be here to begin with. I agree that they're separate, but I'm not sure this is a great venue for debating the latter.



Yes, we are all professional, unbiased care providers while we are on duty.
This isn't the proper venue, I concur. It's a national discussion we need to have. Although, the diverse crowd of public safety workers and healthcare workers whom it indirectly affects like us should have a united stand on the issue. 



Household6 said:


> Take immigration status out of the picture, and look solely at the FD.. The way I see it, is there is a man who was a patient, and feels like he was harmed. He should still be heard out, and the incident should be investigated. Water rescuers can screw up, they're not untouchable Paragods of perfection.
> 
> If someone is THAT dissatisfied with the care provided that they claim physical damages (lawsuit or not, even someone who would send a nasty email), the protocols of that department should be re-evaluated for improvement, and then the actions of the crew should be compared tot he protocols..



Sure, and the way I see it the FD should get the benefit of the doubt way over a guy who goes on camera stating "I need to pay my bills, I need help..." 
That doesn't sound like he is dissatisfied or suffered injury due to the FDs actions, sounds more like he is financially disadvantaged as opposed to dissatisfied. No one said that anyone was a PARAGOD or infallible. Sure, maybe they flubbed... Perhaps an internal review of SOPs and CQI of that incident is warranted. But seeking damages for your own behavior/actions. If I walk into a wall, I don't sue the wall maker or the building owner... I take responsibility for walking into the wall, as he should for driving into the wash. 

I am sure that we won't agree, as we never have before. The fire department has not stated there was a flub or anything other than they are glad they were able to successfully come to the rescue. Perhaps if a body recovery were made instead of a save I would be more inclined to agree with your viewpoints. Although, that isn't the case.


----------



## Brandon O (Mar 19, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> This isn't the proper venue, I concur. It's a national discussion we need to have. Although, the diverse crowd of public safety workers and healthcare workers whom it indirectly affects like us should have a united stand on the issue.



On the issue of illegal immigration? Why?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 19, 2014)

I realize I'm late to this party, but I just don't see what this guy's immigration status has to do with anything.

It seems to me that whether this guy should sue and his immigration status / the larger issues of immigration are two completely separate issues.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 19, 2014)

Brandon O...
Politics... Not about EMS. Although, in this case it is clearly a paramount variable.

As a whole I have not seen many hot button political discussions on this website. It is difficult to keep to the rules sometimes when people get riled up over politics. And we have some very sensitive folks around here, and politeness is the golden rule.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 19, 2014)

My posts are long.... Most of you likely skim or skip.

So here is the short & sweet. 

This guy should be deported... And only deported... Bye Felicia. There's the door, don't come back. You're welcome for saving your entire families' lives. 
Ps we wiped the mens' sweat ,who rescued you, with your court papers. You're on the watch lists now...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 19, 2014)

I've got to be honest, I find your racist tone to be particularly offensive. But, everyone is allowed an opinion. That's why Fox News is still on the air. 

The law suit should be dismissed as frivolous, unless there are circumstances we are not aware of. Then, his immigration status can be addressed.

But, as halothane mentioned, his immigration stays plays no role in this case, other than throwing gas on the 'Mercia fire.

And yes, "be nice" is the FIRST rule.


----------



## Rin (Mar 19, 2014)

For those that don't know, our country doesn't have an official language. That makes any claim that people here should be forced to learn any one language arbitrary.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 19, 2014)

My girlfriend of 4 years is Mexican, like legit Mexican from anchor baby Spanish/English speaking parents with a grandma who only speaks Spanish (well pretends to) ... Just to put out the "you're a racist against Mexicans" fire that's starting to smoke. 

There are so many socio-economic issues that are directly impacted by illegal immigration this day in age. Healthcare (including EMS), education, welfare, the economy, jobs, law enforcement, corrections, crime statistics, politics, etc. etc. etc.

Illegal Canadian: get out!
Illegal Mexican: get out!
Illegal Haitian: get out!
Illegal Polish: get out! 

Of those four, from which country do we have the largest number of illegal immigrants and thus the greatest focused issue. 

That's all about that. I'm glad we agree that in this order: his case should be thrown out, and then his immigration status should be addressed. 100% agree. We can let this get traction and become a trend, or we can stop it now.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 19, 2014)

Rin said:


> For those that don't know, our country doesn't have an official language. That makes any claim that people here should be forced to learn any one language arbitrary.



The official language in the State of Colorado, among 28 other states, is English.


----------



## Household6 (Mar 19, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> My girlfriend of 4 years is Mexican, like legit Mexican from anchor baby Spanish/English speaking parents with a grandma who only speaks Spanish (well pretends to) ... Just to put out the "you're a racist against Mexicans" fire that's starting to smoke.



Ahhh.. the "friend argument".. Used by people who want to clear and absolve themselves from suspicion of racism, xenophobia, or other kinds of prejudice..  The underlying fallacy is that one single point of data, this one "friend," completely overrides any other bits of evidence we have to assess someone's views. 

"I'm not racist, I have friends who are black.!" Puh-leeze.


----------



## Rin (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't recall everyone agreeing the case should be thrown out.


----------



## exodus (Mar 19, 2014)

How about this. Let him sue them, and see how it plays out in court. Then after the decision is made deport him back and let him use our money that we gave him to come back legally.

If there was a true negligent act that caused him harm, then he deserves the payout regardless of immigration status. But I don't see any harm here...


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 20, 2014)

exodus said:


> How about this. Let him sue them, and see how it plays out in court. Then after the decision is made deport him back and let him use our money that we gave him to come back legally.
> 
> If there was a true negligent act that caused him harm, then he deserves the payout regardless of immigration status. But I don't see any harm here...


this


----------



## Mjolnir (Apr 4, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> Also, I'm in agreement that every person on this planet is endowed with certain unalienable rights that should not be infringed and without any reservations;



I realize I'm a few days late to the party, but hey, forums are all about people supplying their opinion when it was clearly not asked for D)

Unfortunately, being born on Planet Earth does not grant you any rights. You're not guaranteed food, strength, talents, or really anything. To quote a movie I recently saw..."Your birthright is to die." That is all we're guaranteed by living on this planet. Personally, I've noticed it more from Americans, who are in fact born and granted rights...people in third-world Africa don't run around *****ing on Facebook that their iPhone doesn't have good reception, or that their EBT card isn't working. 

In regard to this specific instance; yes, as EMS providers/decent human beings, we should do everything in our power to save/help people. The judge should have the common sense to toss this out of court, and have the ungrateful POS deported the hell out of here.


----------



## KellyBracket (Apr 7, 2014)

Also late to the party. I think you guys are picking on the wrong person.

I'm sure the plaintiff has very few resources, and is not paying for a lawyer out of his own pocket. Almost certainly, a lawyer is working for a contingency fee, perhaps as high as 50% (and maybe only after legal fees). Which means the plaintiff probably stands to win frak-all.

So, my take on this is that this guy is getting taken advantage of by a US citizen, a lawyer who is willing to take the risk of having his client receive death threats, so that they (the lawyer) have a shot at the lottery.

The plaintiff is being put up to this, and I bet that most scrupulous attorneys would not have taken this case.

EDIT: Evidently, the attorney is Ed Ferszt. His website states that "Mr. Ferszt is a regularly featured guest on a variety of a.m. radio consumer protection programs and has been called upon to to offer legal opinion on various media outlets in the Denver metro area." I.e., He likes media attention. Fancy that!


----------

